# Stove purchase/installation : What consumer rights do I have?



## wok20 (27 Oct 2011)

Have recently installed a "Boru Inset Stove 4000i" and am haveing big problems with it as we can not sit in room with fumes from it we all end up with dry throats and sore eyes and as a result can not use it.

We are waiting for a rep from Boru to call as we have had the Installers back  who have refitted the stove but the problem is still there.


----------



## wok20 (29 Oct 2011)

I recently purchased a stove and had it fitted by the company I purchased it from.

They had to come back and reinstall it due to fumes leaking from it.

I have since had to go back again as same problem and they now want the stove makers to call and see it.

I do not think they are competent at fitting and wonder what rights I would have as to get my money back?


----------



## mercman (29 Oct 2011)

I would say that you have a fairly good chance of getting your money back. Sales of Goods Act and all that. I would say your best option would be t have your solicitor take up the matter and go for a full refund.

Had a similar experience with a wood pellet burner that went on fire. The retailer refused to exchange to machine and I had it redelivered outside their premises one Monday morning and demanded my money back, as my house nearlky burnt down.


----------



## RMCF (29 Oct 2011)

wok20

be very careful if there are fumes in your house, make sure you get a carbon monoxide alarm just to be sure.


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Oct 2011)

Wouldn't it be best to see what the stove makers have to say before involving a solicitor.

I would also check my rights out with www.consumerconnect.ie


----------



## ajapale (29 Oct 2011)

Hi Wok,

It appears to me you are dealing with two different parties here.

A) The manufacturer of the appliance.
B) The contractor/ reseller who designed and installed the appliance.

Or in your case are they one and the same?

aj


----------



## wok20 (30 Oct 2011)

Thanks for advice. 

I have been told not to use it for same reason still waiting for rep to call. Good old ireland baught it as it was made in Thurles by Buru and to keep jobs at home but no responce yet. I would not be recomending them.


----------



## wok20 (30 Oct 2011)

hi ajapale.

I think you are right. I purchased it from Midleton stoves. They sent me an installer who i paid cash. Buru are the makers, so I hope that Buru will call and clear their side of it.  

I think back now and would recomend that all installers should be registered as the installation of these stoves if not done right could be dangerous.


----------



## Leo (1 Nov 2011)

wok20 said:


> Good old ireland baught it as it was made in Thurles by Buru and to keep jobs at home but no responce yet. I would not be recomending them.


 
Little harsh on Boru there. It sounds like your issue is with the installation, Boru have no responsibility there. Your contract is with the company you bought it from, they are the ones who need to resolve your problem.

If I bought a faulty Toyota, I wouldn't be expecting the MD to fly over from Japan to sort my problems.
Leo


----------



## cocoroko (2 Nov 2011)

Hi wok20. I got a Boru 400i for my moms house in June this year (odd time but best time for prices) subsequently my aunt bought a 400i and I have croi beag sitting in my hall to be installed this Friday. So I may be a little bit biased towards the Boru range.

On first use the 400i stinks no question. We had been told to light a small fire, followed but a slightly larger and leave the window open to allow first use fumes dissipate. Anyway after 2 large fires the fumes burnt off. 

If after 3 large fires you still have fumes. Get Boru on the case. 

Cheers
Cocoroko


----------



## wok20 (3 Nov 2011)

HI all just to let all know that we have since found a large crack in stove it looks like weld failure.was totaly ignored by boru who did not even respond to emails etc,but the installers came back and removed stove again and were shocked to see the cracked frame after only six weeks they have refunded me my money and will return stove to boru.fumes were leaking out at back of fireplace and entering room,will not be buying irish again as no confidence in them


----------



## ajapale (3 Nov 2011)

wok20 said:


> ..will not be buying Irish again as no confidence in them..



Would you consider other Irish manufacturers of enclosed appliances?


----------



## wok20 (3 Nov 2011)

I do not know of any other stove manufacturers as they say they are the only stove makers in ireland,That was why i believed at least the money might be creating work here,but they would want to do a better follow up


----------



## doniepony (24 Jan 2012)

Hey all

Just in process of self build and looking at boru 400i as it fits my specifications and can have an external air supply- I am just wondering would people recommend it on the basis of their own experiences?

A few negative experiences with Boru here so would be wary.

Cheers


----------



## Leo (25 Jan 2012)

doniepony said:


> Hey all
> 
> Just in process of self build and looking at boru 400i as it fits my specifications and can have an external air supply- I am just wondering would people recommend it on the basis of their own experiences?
> 
> ...


 
Please do no hijack threads. Your query should go in the *Home energy* forum.
Leo


----------

